# Can Comet Goldfish (2) and Platys live together?



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

I currently own 2 comet goldfish and they are living in a 10 gal tank. (IT IS BIG ENOUGH!) *I've done my research 
I am going to the pet store today right after school to go shopping for a couple tank mates. I want to buy a pair of platys and I heard they can live with them. I want a pair of fish that doesnt need a heater and I dont think platys do? My goldfish are without a heater and are coldwater fish so any fish who can live with goldfish and dont need a heater.. I am not 100% sure but I need a response and advice asap. PLEASE!

Thanks.


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

PLEASE ANSWER!


----------



## Katlyn Josephine (Feb 3, 2015)

Platys need to be kept at a constant temperature of between 75 and 80. Goldfish, on the other hand, are comfortable over a wide range of temperatures, even to the point that they probably won’t freeze even if the surface of their pond freezes.


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

Thanks! So could they live together then? I'll update you when I bring them to their new home!!


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi am sorry to tell you this, but your tank is not near big enough. Goldfish of the comet variety can grow to be over 1 foot long, if given the proper amount of space (all goldfish grow way too large for a 10 gallon tank). They absolutely will outgrow the tank you have or be stunted in the process, if forced to stay in that space.

Your tank is overcrowded as is and there is really no other way to tell you that. 

I hope you will not be offended... I just want you to realize that this is the truth and not meant to be hurtful to you. 

A short answer would be no, you can not house platies or anything else in your tank. The temperament and temperature requirements are not the same.

I apologize for having to tell you these things, but owning goldfish in the past, I know 10 gallons simply is not suitable. Your fish are the kind that would really benefit from  a pond , or a tank that is very very large... 



Goldfish produce a lot of waste and dirty a tank fast, for this reason they need more filtration vs the filtration that may be suitable for other fish.

I would highly suggest reading about the aquarium nitrogen cycle and how to test water parameters such as ammonia , nitrate, nitrite , and ph.

If you researched unfortunately you have seen false information. No reliable source that knows about proper goldfish care, would recommend 10 gallons for even 1 goldfish.


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

Oh thank you so much I had no idea!


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 12, 2017)

itsme_bettafishlover said:


> Oh thank you so much I had no idea!


I was a beginner keeper before and came across a lot of false information myself and my own goldfish so I understand your situation. 

It is not your fault, just keep in mind, a lot of fish , like goldfish need a lot of gallons to swim in. Not all sources are reliable and often give suggestions that simply are not true.

You own potentially 2 12 inch fish and they will need a lot of space. Imagine them trying to swim in 10 gallons when they are almost as long as the tank itself! 

What climate do you have where you live? 

I would happily help you come up with a diy pond that would be more affordable for you! I know ponds can be expensive to make properly, but you can easily make one that is not as traditional, with a lot of gallons for a more affordable price and still have it be enough space and proper filtration.


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 12, 2017)

I forgot to mention they could potentially be up to 2 ft long not 12 inches so that is even bigger!


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 12, 2017)

I have seen ponds built with pond liner , for a reasonable price for the gallons you get out of it.

There are also ponds using wide troughs such as an extra large cattle trough.

You can get creative with what you use, as long as it is not toxic materials! 

I will post a few pictures for examples.

The first is a pond being built with pond liner. From what I understand you simply dig the hole very deep and very wide, and add the pond liner. The filtration would be added as well.


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

I second @Animals15 's comments. I want to underscore that it is not just swimming room--and @Animals15 is correct; Comets need a lot. But also that goldlfish eat a lot and produce a tremendous amount of waste. The bioload is huge. Serious goldfish keepers do massive frequent water changes even when allowing more than 20 gallons of water per fish and using elaborate filtering systems.


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 12, 2017)

Something like this might even work. It is a dog pool and not sure about materials, but I know people have made ponds out of kiddie pools before!

This is on amazon for 49.99 and is 63 inches across, by a height of 11 inches.... The XXL one.

I am not sure the exact gallons on it though!


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 12, 2017)

Amazon.com : YAHEETECH Blue Foldable Hard Plastic Dog Pet Bath Swimming Pool Collapsible Dog Pet Pool Bathing Tub Pool for Pets Dogs Cats-63 x 11.8 inch, XXL : Pet Supplies


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

Okay thank you so much! I am only a teenager so I had no idea how much work it took to take care of them. As of right now they are about 3 inches. I dont know if I would be able to have a pond as I've asked my parents before and they will not allow me as our yard is small and we have an issue with cats and racoons. The temperature is always room temperature. What size tank would you recommend if I have to keep them in a tank that is affordable? I just got back from the pet store with more gravel and an air pump, an air stone, and the tubing. How do I set this up to help with oxgen. Their filter pumps 88 gallons per hour so waste is not an issue and I do 25% water changes a week and 50% a month. What do you think of this?


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

I will add some pictures later to show you their tank and how they are doing.  Thanks again for the help. Again, I am only a 14 year old who is buying all the supplies by myself. I have little experience and I bought them because they are calming and help me with my depression and anxiety. I just want to give Chickfila and Bubbles the best life.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

PetCo has $1 per gallon sales at least once a year. Not sure about PetSmart. Buy the biggest tank for which you have and that you can afford.


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

Okay thanks! What time of year does that sale go on?


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

Here's my tank with the airpump and the airstone in it right now. Also the new gravel


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

Turned on the airpump and stone and better picture of my babies.


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 12, 2017)

I understand that you being 14 and having to buy everything yourself is a challenge! Most everything seems more expensive now (to me anyways).

Your fish are very beautiful and their names are cute! Goldfish are one of my favorite fish aside from bettas.

I can relate to the anxiety you have, so I completely understand how your fish could be calming for you or help you ! I often used to just watch my own fish for hours, almost slipping away into an underwater world when I would feel stressed!

If you would be willing to share your budget on a new tank (or average price range that you would be willing to spend ), I would be happy to price around and help find you the biggest tank within your budget (I understand if you would rather not).

I am good at finding deals sometimes though!

The $1 per gallon sale is always amazing (excellent suggestion by Russel!) and I hope that works out for you.

Glass tanks are always a good option, but in instance you can not afford one the size you want or it just does not work out, there are some other options. These would work well indoors also!

There are some options like a large clear storage bin (certain ones hold a lot of gallons and are around 3 ft-5 ft in length) that could be kept indoors and act as a mini pond in a way. Depending on who you ask, some do not like the look of the setups , but I think they look well once gravel is added and other features. One I found was around 50 gallons and I am sure there are others that are even larger for a decent price! Very decent really!

The fish will not be bothered by what it looks like anyways, so If your family does not mind, it may be an option if you can not afford a glass tank.

There is also horse and cattle water tanks. You can get one that is around 4-5 ft in length and holding 50-100 gallons of water anywhere from $70 to $89 

We really need to find the longest tank possible you can afford to give them the most space , without being completely unreasonable and out of your price range.


If you would rather me not help I understand! I just want you to know I would be happy to help if you if that is what you want!


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

Thank you! I really do appreciate the help. I am applying for jobs right now and if I get hired I am looking into a starter tank of about 75 gallons?


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

itsme_bettafishlover said:


> Thank you! I really do appreciate the help. I am applying for jobs right now and if I get hired I am looking into a starter tank of about 75 gallons?


I think that would be a good starter size. Btw I know it can be hard being younger and on a small budget having fish. I am 14 as well and am applying for a job so that should help with the expenses. I own 10 bettas, Cory catfish, fiddler crabs, a leopard gecko, and a bunch of live bearers. All of my tanks are recently live planted which the betta's and molies (all of the fish 2) absolutely love the live plants. It took me MONTHS to save up for the best substrate and good plants. I wish you the best of luck with your goldfish. Send updated pictures of there new tank when you get it! Oh and you can sometimes find cheep tanks on Craigslist. I found a 60 gallon for my paludarium on there. Just a thought.


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

itsme_bettafishlover said:


> Okay thanks! What time of year does that sale go on?


I believe you can look on there website online.


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

itsme_bettafishlover said:


> Thank you! I really do appreciate the help. I am applying for jobs right now and if I get hired I am looking into a starter tank of about 75 gallons?


75 gallons should suffice.
If I were you, however, I would look into re-homing the fish. Goldfish really aren't 'beginner fish', and giving them the proper care would be expensive. There are so many other types of fish you could have that would cost much less and be immensely easier, such as: Bettas (my favorite), guppies (these breed a lot), tetras, barbs, corys, mollies (these breed a lot too), rasboras, etc.
Just about any of these fish could be kept in your 10 gallon.

Although there is no such thing as 'beginner fish', if there was, goldfish definitely wouldn't be them. I advise you to do some more research about your fish and others to see what your next best step would be.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

I think I would have to agree that you may want to rehome the goldfish. However, they can probably live in the 10 for a little while until you work out your options. I would not add any Platy's for the reasons others mentioned but they also carry a heavy bio load. Goldfish can be hard to maintain as @imaal noted and 75 gal isn't exactly a starter tank.
I am not trying to discourage you. But if you are going to invest the money in such a tank I encourage you to do a lot of research. Also, be sure you have somewhere to put it. Make sure the floor and stand that you are putting it on can withstand the weight.


----------



## Asbofish (Sep 25, 2020)

OP if you can't find a housing solution soon consider rehoming the goldfish, it's not your fault it's a terribly common myth they can stay in small tanks and clueless petshop workers have a lot to answer for.
Honestly if I found myself with a goldie again knowing what I know now I'd be going down the pondliner and dig a big hole in the garden route because those big tanks are expensive, Americans can get lucky with the dollar per gallon sales but a big tank is just mega money for the rest of us. My 9gal was the cheapest in the shop and the converted to dollars cost for the full set up before fish was $295, $235 if you include the betta in that.
I do relate to the anxiety but fishkeeping should really be a therapy to that not add more stress.
If you can get the $ per gallon sale soon then sure, but the ammonia build up is gonna be off the charts so if it doesn't happen in the next few weeks be prepared to take them back to the store and consider making your 10gal a freshwater nano set up instead, it'll save a lot of money and grief in the long run.
There are tons of great smaller species so you'll be able to find one that you like just as much that will be more suitable for the 10gal.

Editted for typos.


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

That's great. I will sure look into it!!


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

But at no point will I rehome them I will get them a bigger tank SOON but for right now I will do my best.


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 12, 2017)

Are you sure that your parents would not consider a small outdoor kiddie pool turned into a pond? You could cover with wire mesh and clamp it to the side to keep cats and raccoons out. 

The price for the gallons is amazing. The larger kiddie pool on the deck is 300 gallons yet does not take up that much space! 

They do not have to be colorful either, the one that is black blends in well.

There are also blue ones that people use indoors for turtles sometimes!
Again a great price for the gallons!


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 12, 2017)

The blue one with the goldfish is just an example, if going that route there are ones a bit larger you could still use indoors!


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 12, 2017)

If they do not like it outdoors would they consider one such as the black one indoors? A 75 gallon aquarium takes space as well, so it would equal about the same space taken up.


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

I don't really know. I think I'm just going to keep them in their 10 gallon tank and they will be fine. I will do regular water changes and they have an air pump. Thank you for all of your help.


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 12, 2017)

Everyone here is glad to help!

I know this all may seem overwhelming! Which is understandable. I hope all the options I was throwing around did not stress you. I just wanted to let you know that there are options besides glass tanks that are easy to access, affordable, and hold many gallons. Only because the $1 per gallon sale is not going on right now.

As RussellTheShihTzu said, any tank upgrade that you can afford right now will benefit these fish.

In the tank you have, you will need to be doing multiple 50% water changes a week. I know this from experience. Goldfish simply are a lot more messy compared to other fish.


I hope you understand and reconsider your decision. I hope your goldies are doing well today!


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

I definitely wouldn't get any platy fish even when you do get a bigger tank. Among all of the other issues of housing them with the goldfish is the fact that the goldfish will be able to eat them eventually.


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> 75 gallons should suffice.
> If I were you, however, I would look into re-homing the fish. Goldfish really aren't 'beginner fish', and giving them the proper care would be expensive. There are so many other types of fish you could have that would cost much less and be immensely easier, such as: Bettas (my favorite), guppies (these breed a lot), tetras, barbs, corys, mollies (these breed a lot too), rasboras, etc.
> Just about any of these fish could be kept in your 10 gallon.
> 
> Although there is no such thing as 'beginner fish', if there was, goldfish definitely wouldn't be them. I advise you to do some more research about your fish and others to see what your next best step would be.


I personally would skip the mollies in a 10 gallon. They do get big and do better in a 20g+.


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

Thanks! I will continue looking for tanks.


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

Mother Of Fish said:


> I personally would skip the mollies in a 10 gallon. They do get big and do better in a 20g+.


Oh yes, sorry, I don't own any mollies, so don't know too much about them. the only ones I've ever seen have been guppy size (approx 1-1.5 inches long), and they don't look like the type of fish that could grow up to 4.5 inches long, haha.


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> Oh yes, sorry, I don't own any mollies, so don't know too much about them. the only ones I've ever seen have been guppy size (approx 1-1.5 inches long), and they don't look like the type of fish that could grow up to 4.5 inches long, haha.


No no prob! Just giving a heads up LOL!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Should it not have been mentioned, Goldfish are cold water fish and Tropicals are warm water fish.For Goldfish, the maximum is around 77; for most Tropicals 77-80 is the best temperature. If you house together you are improperly housing one of them.

Goldfish and White Cloud Minnows are a good combination as WCM have the same temperature requirements. For plants, you'd need thick-leaved like Anubias as Goldfish will devour other plants like candy.


----------



## Katlyn Josephine (Feb 3, 2015)

Animals15 said:


> Hi am sorry to tell you this, but your tank is not near big enough. Goldfish of the comet variety can grow to be over 1 foot long, if given the proper amount of space (all goldfish grow way too large for a 10 gallon tank). They absolutely will outgrow the tank you have or be stunted in the process, if forced to stay in that space.
> 
> Your tank is overcrowded as is and there is really no other way to tell you that.
> 
> ...


Definitely agree


----------

